# Where should a new gun range be located



## seaweaver (Nov 19, 2009)

The NRA just gave GA 25k to build a new range(American Hunter mag). Combined w/ 75k matching as required by law from the ? R&P tax act ...that's 100k...which should build a nice one some where...or be a good start.
Bulloch county would not be a bad location.

This would assume....that the State can figure out where to build one...w/o spending all the money first.

Where would be the best location?
here are the others. I wish they had these on a map.

http://www.georgiawildlife.org/documentdetail.aspx?docid=442&pageid=2&category=hunting

cw


----------



## stev (Nov 19, 2009)

I dont understand why a new range ,when some are closed .Why dont they just make the existing ranges better and some longer ranges.


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Nov 19, 2009)

I'd say if they want to build another range then either district 2 or 7 since they both only have 1.


----------



## whitworth (Nov 19, 2009)

*Almost as hard to find*

as an archery range in Georgia.


----------



## earl (Nov 19, 2009)

I would say on National Forest land ,OF or CF, so the local governments couldn't screw it up or close it later.


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Nov 19, 2009)

On a WMA or National Forest Land. This way the money does not have to be spent purchasing land and obtaining variance permits for a shooting range.
I know that this isn't directly applicable to your original post, but hunters need to demand that the tax money collected by the state on the sale of hunting items only be used for hunting related lands and activities in the state. Currently, we are being robbed. IMO


----------



## seaweaver (Nov 20, 2009)

P&R money goes into the General Fund?

I agree state or fed land would save $$.

An Archery range? seems you could do that on any municipal ball field... or has even that slipped into the government(citizen) freak hole?

Our Range was built by the boy scouts (R HIll). I wish it had a long range...200/ 300. it sure would split the duty cycle.

cw


----------



## dertiedawg (Nov 20, 2009)

They should build it in Cumming so I don't have to drive so far and can shoot more often.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 20, 2009)

ANywhere they put it in a populated area will face STIFF opposition, for the children's sake of course. 

T


----------



## soopadoopa (Nov 22, 2009)

I wonder how one would do on Paradise PFA? We don't have any close enough to drive to regularly.


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Nov 22, 2009)

dertiedawg said:


> They should build it in Cumming so I don't have to drive so far and can shoot more often.



I know just the spot...


----------



## Hunley (Nov 23, 2009)

Statesboro? I don't know of one around here, and I hate driving two plus hours round trip to go somewhere.


----------



## yellowhammer (Nov 23, 2009)

*Firing ranges*

They could build several low-key ranges with that money,and spread`em around.I`d be happy with a berm of dirt.I don`t have to have the roof,benches,etc.


----------



## seaweaver (Nov 23, 2009)

yes...but roofs are nice in the heat and rain. The best time to go to our local range(45min) is in a rainy week day.
cw


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Nov 24, 2009)

> P&R money goes into the General Fund?



Pittman-Robinson does not go into the general fund, but it is very difficult to track where it does go.

Also the legislature plays game with the money.  For every dollar that P-R spends on a facility, the legislature takes a dollar out of DNR budget.

As for sites, there's a closed range at Redlands that was going to be rehabilitated years ago before the money crunch hit.  Site is approved, NF land, already cleared and so on.


----------



## nhancedsvt (Nov 24, 2009)

I would like to see one in the middle georgia area (around Macon). I don't know of any around here.


----------



## dertiedawg (Nov 25, 2009)

tv_racin_fan said:


> I know just the spot...



Yeah but the Sheriff may come around again!!


----------



## Craig Knight (Nov 30, 2009)

dertiedawg said:


> Yeah but the Sheriff may come around again!!



ya'll got that problem too huh?I say put one close by but make it at least 200 yards.


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Nov 30, 2009)

Well see ole Dertie thought I was talkin about puttin it in the back yard. Only thing is I was talking bout puttin it in the empty lot next door... Except that aint quite large enough so what I was honestly thinkin is that Dawson Forest would make a good place. Trouble is some city slickers done moved nearby and they complain about everything, chicken house smell, cow manure, pigs, the typical country stuff.

And yes it seems that some one nearby took offence to my shootin in the back yard and the nice police officer told me not to do that again. I say NICE because as far as I know he could have charged me and probably gotten my right to keep and bear arms ever more infringed upon. So I refrain from blastin away with anything larger than a 22 as much as I possibly can.


----------



## seaweaver (Dec 1, 2009)

tv_racin_fan said:


> Well see ole Dertie thought I was talkin about puttin it in the back yard. Only thing is I was talking bout puttin it in the empty lot next door... Except that aint quite large enough so what I was honestly thinkin is that Dawson Forest would make a good place. Trouble is some city slickers done moved nearby and they complain about everything, chicken house smell, cow manure, pigs, the typical country stuff.
> 
> And yes it seems that some one nearby took offence to my shootin in the back yard and the nice police officer told me not to do that again. I say NICE because as far as I know he could have charged me and probably gotten my right to keep and bear arms ever more infringed upon. So I refrain from blastin away with anything larger than a 22 as much as I possibly can.



That cop need to show you the law.
I say keep everyone acclimated w/ noise, horses , gun fire ect.
Most county ordinances allow it. It City ordinances that start getting tight.


Too bad there are no Boy Scout Troops near Redlands.....
They built the Richmond hill range down here!


cw


----------



## carpenter_a (Dec 1, 2009)

I wish to heck they'd just open up Trimble Bridge Road Range in Greene County. It's been close more than a year.


----------



## allmotoronly (Dec 1, 2009)

nhancedsvt said:


> I would like to see one in the middle georgia area (around Macon). I don't know of any around here.




agreed. The ONLY gun range around here with an actual rifle range that I know is private and charges a fee for membership.


----------



## dc02 (Dec 1, 2009)

A little hijack here if I may.



carpenter_a said:


> I wish to heck they'd just open up Trimble Bridge Road Range in Greene County. It's been close more than a year.



I came across a proposal to implement fees at Trembling Bridge.  The lady's name is Allison and her email is akoopman@fs.fed.us if you want to drop her an email telling her what you think about charging fees at ranges, especially the Trembling Bridge range since it's the one specifically targeted.  

I figure it will start there, then spread to the others if they think they can squeeze some more money out of us.

I told her I'd never shoot there if they implemented fees -and I won't.


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Dec 2, 2009)

seaweaver said:


> That cop need to show you the law.
> I say keep everyone acclimated w/ noise, horses , gun fire ect.
> Most county ordinances allow it. It City ordinances that start getting tight.
> 
> ...



I'd love to see a range in every county myself. How else are the militia supposed to train?


----------



## carpenter_a (Dec 3, 2009)

> I came across a proposal to implement fees at Trembling Bridge. The lady's name is Allison and her email is akoopman@fs.fed.us if you want to drop her an email telling her what you think about charging fees at ranges, especially the Trembling Bridge range since it's the one specifically targeted.
> 
> I figure it will start there, then spread to the others if they think they can squeeze some more money out of us.
> 
> I told her I'd never shoot there if they implemented fees -and I won't.



Thanks for the info!

If it takes fees to keep people from dumping their trash out there, I'll pay 'em...


----------



## dc02 (Dec 5, 2009)

carpenter_a said:


> Thanks for the info!
> 
> If it takes fees to keep people from dumping their trash out there, I'll pay 'em...



I'll volunteer to clean up if it keeps them from taxing me further.

If they can't manage the money they get, we need better people doing the job.


----------



## MR.BIGBUCK (Dec 5, 2009)

I think every county should build a range. We pay tax and have nowhere to shoot. All county's need some where for us to practice cause the more we shoot the less accidents will be. In douglas county years ago we built a range on the old landfield and it was nice then the commissioners said that the guns going off would set the methane gas off. The funny thing was the sherriff dept. took it over shot almost every day and there guns did not make the gas go  off.  So we still have no place to shoot.


----------



## O-Country (Dec 5, 2009)

Put it on a WMA that is state own, not on national forest(they seem to be the ones that they can not control)and require every person to have a hunting license,a hunter safety course,and a WMA stamp.Everyone no exceptions. Just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## BuckHunter 34 (Dec 5, 2009)

Gwinnet/hall county near hoschton, there isn't a shooting range within an hours drive.


----------



## rkwrichard (Dec 5, 2009)

I personally would love to see a public range built in Cobb, Fulton or Paulding  County. They missed a great opportunity to build one at Wolf Creek open to the public.


----------



## ArmyTaco (Dec 13, 2009)

nhancedsvt said:


> I would like to see one in the middle georgia area (around Macon). I don't know of any around here.





allmotoronly said:


> agreed. The ONLY gun range around here with an actual rifle range that I know is private and charges a fee for membership.



Theres one on Ocmulgee WMA. Not far from Macon.


----------



## Oldstick (Dec 14, 2009)

ArmyTaco said:


> Theres one on Ocmulgee WMA. Not far from Macon.



But hey, I'll be greedy.  I vote for another one at Flat Creek PFA in Perry...


----------



## Wes (Dec 18, 2009)

*ranges*



BuckHunter 34 said:


> Gwinnet/hall county near hoschton, there isn't a shooting range within an hours drive.


I know this is not really on subject, but I wanted Buckhunter (and anyone else) to know about the range near gwinnett/hall and then infer what you want about my state vs NFS ranges. 

Wilson Shoals WMA has a range and it is not 45 minutes from south Gwinnett where I live. Should be even closer if you are in Hall County. 

Its a pretty nice facility, except its not but 80-100 yards. It's a state run range. 

There is a range up above Clayton thats a NFS range. It sucks. Just a flat place on top of a mountain with a good amount of trash and a couple picnic tables.


----------



## dertiedawg (Dec 20, 2009)

Region II has only one range while most of the others have 3 or 4, they should put another range in Region II.  Like in the Forsyth County area so those in North Atlanta could use it too. It would get ALOT of use.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Dec 21, 2009)

dc02 said:


> A little hijack here if I may.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't have a bit of problem with charging fees.  You have to pay a fee to park at the boat ramps in ONF, and I don't see a lot of difference between that and a gun range.

The primary reason that Trembling Bridge was closed was that people were tearing it up and trashing the place.  Anything that addresses that problem is a big plus.

Charging fees also addresses the issue that I have to have a stamp to hunt or fish on the WMA, but every Tom, Dick and Harry that get ahold of a gun and a box of ammunition can go down and shoot up the range.  It wouldn't hurt my feelings at all to require a WMA stamp to use a range on WMA land.


----------



## vol man (Dec 21, 2009)

Holly Springs needs another range


----------

